# It ain't much but I like it



## PotteryWalrus (1 Jul 2020)

So, I've had plants in tanks before, but when I was a teenager doing this I was more concerned with how many cool skull and vase shaped aquarium ornaments I could fit in there than making it look at all natural! This is the first time I've really tried for a more natural/jungley type scape?

I've literally just used rocks and driftwood I already had and scrubbed/soaked them for a few days to get rid of any beach salt or pathogens, piled them up and stuck plants I go from ebay in various conditions wherever they would fit. I'm not even a 100% sure on the species ^^;;;

Hopefully it's not a total disgrace to this forum but I think it looks alright anyways!


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (29 Jul 2020)

Looks good. Loving the terracota pipes/pots my favourite for aquascaping.

Any more pics? Hows it coming along now.

Have you grew to regret the duckweed yet? 😂 good for soaking up nutrients but can get annoyingly clingy when you put your hand in the tank... or virtually anything for that matter


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2020)

H all, 





NAJAS GUPPY said:


> Have you grew to regret the duckweed yet? 😂 good for soaking up nutrients


I like a floating plant, partially for its nutrient sponge capability. 

I've found that Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_) is  a <"better "duckweed">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (29 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> H all, I like a floating plant, partially for its nutrient sponge capability.
> 
> I've found that Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_) is  a <"better "duckweed">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I could never get frogbit to like me for some reason. Duckweed loves me. The feeling was mutual for a while but i eventually nuked it out the tank. Too annoying whenever you quickly needed to put your hand in the tank and you came out with 10000's of duckweed attached as a new sleeve on your arm.

Always fancied water hyacinth but have heard it doesn't cope well with indoor lighting


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





NAJAS GUPPY said:


> Always fancied water hyacinth but have heard it doesn't cope well with indoor lighting


It struggles in the winter with light levels, we have a few threads about these <"turned up to eleven"> plants.





NAJAS GUPPY said:


> I could never get frogbit to like me for some reason.


Interesting, it might be <"a lack of iron in the water column">. 

The ones I've struggled with are <"Red Root Floater (_Phyllanthus fluitans_)">,_ <"Hygroryza aristata"> _and_ Azolla ._ 

You could try <"Floating Fern (_Salvinia (natans) _auriculata  group) or Nile Cabbage (_Pistia stratiotes)_">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (29 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It struggles in the winter with light levels, we have a few threads about these <"turned up to eleven"> plants.Interesting, it might be <"a lack of iron in the water column">.
> 
> The ones I've struggled with are <"Red Root Floater (_Phyllanthus fluitans_)">,_ <"Hygroryza aristata"> _and_ Azolla ._
> 
> ...



Oh red root floater absolutely loathes me. Frogbit i could get going but never sustain. R.R.F. was virtually dead the moment it hit the water surface of my tank haha.

Azolla i have had mixed success with. It grew well but at the time i was keeping duckweed which swiftly outcompeted it in winter.

The two coexisted ok for a year or two. The summer azolla dominated and visa versa. One particularly hard winter duckweed swamped it out and the azolla couldn't make enough of a comeback in the spring.

My fault really. I have a very laid back approach to fish/plant keeping. I like to leave them too it... survival of the fittest in my tanks


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





NAJAS GUPPY said:


> I have a very laid back approach to fish/plant keeping. I like to leave them too it... survival of the fittest in my tanks


<"Same for me"> .





NAJAS GUPPY said:


> Azolla i have had mixed success with. It grew well but at the time i was keeping duckweed which swiftly outcompeted it in winter.


I've found the same it tends to come and go a bit. I've had some outside in a bucket, in the shade, for the last two years and that has remained green and growing all that time. On the pond, and in the tank, boom (and nice and red) <"followed by bust">. 

cheers Darrel


----------

